# Who is still using a Sony XDP-4000 DSP....



## My98RT10 (Dec 25, 2014)

... and how does it compare to the XDP-210 soundwise? 

I currently have the following setup:

Sony CDX-910
Sony XDP-210
Sony MDX-65
Alpine SPX-177r
Alpine MRV-F409
Alpine MRV-T757
Wavecor sub 8"

Of course, I am using the optical out of the head unit. 

Over the past months I came across 2 XDP-4000 processors (one came from a guy in Canada actually) which are sitting in the basement since then. I didn't want to tear apart my installation therefore I hadn't installed the 4k.

However, I recently read somewhere that the 4k is superior about the 210 sonically due to much better DAC's and this makes me rethink to rebuild my setup.

Has anybody used both DSP's and can share his/her opinion or experience regarding the difference in sound quality between these 2 units?

Any feedback would be much appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

It is better. It gives a lot more tuning options. I used a PC running Windows 95 and Sony's digital sound creator. Really allows some fine tuning.


----------



## My98RT10 (Dec 25, 2014)

Does the XDP 4000 have to be connected to the head unit in order to program it or is it sufficient to just connect it to power?

Thanks.


----------



## My98RT10 (Dec 25, 2014)

Here's a pic of my two buddies.. ;-) One is used and the other one supposed to have never been installed....


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Honestly I'm not sure. You can make adjustments with the PC but I always had it connected to the HU. I'm pretty sure you would be able to use if without the HU if you have the software.


----------



## super josh (Aug 3, 2016)

I have one squirrelled away too along with a couple of cdx-c90s, but I thought that it is limited in the available settings for the xover frequencies?


Josh


----------



## My98RT10 (Dec 25, 2014)

super josh said:


> I have one squirrelled away too along with a couple of cdx-c90s, but I thought that it is limited in the available settings for the xover frequencies?
> 
> 
> Josh


Yeah, that's what I read as well. The high pass frequency for the tweeter channel is too high for typical 2 way component sets. In my case, I would run my mids/highs still passive. But the EQ allows a lot more tweaking compared to the XDP-210.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

4kControl - Control Utility for the Sony XDP-4000X Digital Preamplifier - By Matronics

There is a modified software update and useful information about the XDP 4000 in general. When you use the software you broaden the adjustments. It is no longer limited to what the HU can do.


----------



## mattydevine (Jan 12, 2016)

Im about to setup my active 4 way system with the C90 and 4000x and in the manual it states the unit must be connected to a capable head unit. I then decided to try it without a connected headunit  and sure enough no success


----------



## My98RT10 (Dec 25, 2014)

mattydevine said:


> Im about to setup my active 4 way system with the C90 and 4000x and in the manual it states the unit must be connected to a capable head unit. I then decided to try it without a connected headunit  and sure enough no success


Thanks for the info! So I need to set up the DSP in the garage...


----------



## grinditout (Aug 2, 2008)

I would like to buy one of those.


----------

